# My R33 GT-R V-Spec -95



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Greddy TD05H16G x2

Greddy Highmount Kit (Incl Manifolds, Elbows and pipes

Greddy Downpipe

Greddy External 45mm Wastegate

HKS 87mm Pistons

HKS Con Rods

HKS Actuators

HKS Turbo Elbows

HKS Half Hard Pipe Kit

5 Zigen Fireball Miracle Exhaust

Tomei 1.2mm Headgasket

Tomei 680cc Injectors

Tomei Fuel Pump

Tomei Boost Controller

Tomei Baffle Kit

Tomei Timingbelt

Nismo Bearings

Nismo Airflow Metres

Apexi Power Fc & Commander

Racecooling Intercooler

M's Factory Air Filters

Step 2 Cams

Brand New Head

Uprated Oil Pump

Uprated Valve Springs

OS Giken Adjustable Cam Gears

OS Giken Twin plate Clutch

Bottom End Fully Lightened & Balanced

ARP Head Bolts


Exterior:

18" NISMO LM wheels med Kumho Ecsta Mx 265/35/18

TenzoR Aluwing

Carbonfiber mirrors

Paint in Limegreen Pearl

Carbon fiber bonnet

White Nismowinkers (repeaters) in front and fenders

Nismo bonnet lip


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Interresting color...  

No really: I kinda like the contrast between the carbon hood & the paintjob. 


PS: you should use  instead of [IMG], for your link.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

refreshing I would say, I don't like the dark greens, but this looks sweet.:clap: 

Ever tought about white wheels with bigger offset?


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Im sorry to say that when I was editing my thread with a long story to go with it my time expired. I can´t get the pictures working either :bawling:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Usualy there is no problem if you get loged out . . .just log in on the log window and it will tell you an error(invalid path) . . .but the post or edit is vaild. At least it worked for me.


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

maybe I don´have enough posts? I will try later on and write a new story and see if the admin can edit my thread post.


----------



## t0mMy (Dec 23, 2005)

there you go


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey. I got some pictures working.


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

more pics

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I really like the colour - it's nice to see skylines in different colours sometimes.:clap:


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks. The car will go through a real photoshoot soon. I will put the pics here when they are ready. If anyone are interested the quartermile results were 11.93s / 189kmh


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

[]

[]

[]

More pics


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Any projects in focus with the car? Keep the JDM look by all means man:clap:


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

During the winter I will problably fit a rollcage in it. Other plans I have is to change to bigger/better turbos, change or make the existing manifolds, exhaust and pipes better, and then I will remap the car. When I drove 11.93 the turbos was set to 1.1 bar. I will aim for 600hp++ next year and hope to drive a real good 11 time on the quartermile as well as it should be a real good trackcar. It shall be as all-round as possible.I will have some parts re-painted because of some accidents inside/outside the garage sometimes.I also think that a carbon trunk will look better on the car. Btw there is also a Nismo S-tune kit fitted to the car since 2 months ago.


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Here are even more pics  

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very good,but im not a fan of the alloy spoilers,go for a carbon one:bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Looks very good,but im not a fan of the alloy spoilers,go for a carbon one:bowdown1:


That has crossed my mind but only the time will tell opcorn:


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*love the colour*

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

mad mark said:


> :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


Thanks. It seems like with a colour like this, either you love it or hate it 
You should see it irl, in some angles it looks just plain green but in others it has quite a big touch of gold an yellow. The same photographer as did Aleccis Bnr34 will shoot my car as well and then hopefully the colour will do justice. Hope you like it.


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Here´s a movie we made as soon as we got the car rolling 

http://media.putfile.com/skyrex


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice car there!! I think the colour's ok... Sertenly original, Quick too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

2 Short movies from our trip home from the coolest car meet all categories in.Gatebil in Norway!

http://media.putfile.com/ruudskogen-projekt-0001

http://media.putfile.com/ruudskogen-projekt-0002


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice setup


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

hyrev said:


> Nice setup


The spec will look even better next season mate!


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Here are 2 movies from Mantorp raceway. 

The first one was a 12.02/186kmh run

http://media.putfile.com/Mantorp

The second one was the 11.93/189kmh run

http://media.putfile.com/mantorp-1193


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

That ride is sick mayn.. nice!


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

I figure you mean that in a positive way  Thanks


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

I think the season is over for now. I just blew one of the turbos this night while drifting for fun.Just start looking for new ones, I have been offered 2 T04E turbos at good price which can handle 450hp++ a piece but I think they can be a little too much as the spool-up isn´t that good and that means I can´t fool around with the car as wanted. I need a car that can be fully used on the track as well as on the road for practical use. A fine car for the quartermile is just a +++ in my diarybook


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Just thought that a little update after todays mapping would seem nice 

My spec today:

KKK K24 Turbos x2

Strengthened original Wastegates

Hoses for water and oil in both braided hoses and Teflon made

GT-Tune Custom Manifold

GT-Tune Custom Elbows

GT-Tune Custom Downpipe

GT-Tune Custom hardpipe kit in aluminium

GT-Tune Custom Washer/Oil catchtank in aluminium

GT-Tune Custom Expansionstank in aluminium

GT-Tune Custom Fuel Catchtank

Manifold, Elbows and Turbos coated

3.5" Cat-Back modified

Race-catalyst

Aeromotive A1000 Fuelpump

Goodridge AN Connectors? for fuel system

Steel Braided fuel hoses

Edelbrock Fuel filter

NUKE FPR

NUKE Fuelrail

NUKE Y-Cross 

HKS 87mm Pistons

HKS Conrods

Tomei 1.2mm Headgasket

HKS 680cc Injectors

Tomei Baffle Kit

Tomei Timingbelt

Nismo Bearings

Nismo Airflow Metres

Nismo High pressure Water Cap

Nismo Engine and gearbox mounts

N1 Waterpump

Apexi Power Fc & Commander

Apexi AVC-R

Apexi Auto Turbo Timer

Apexi Power Intake x2

Splitfire Coilpacks

Bee-R Rev Limiter

JUN Camshafts 68? 

Ported and polished head

JUN Oil Pump

Uprated Valve Springs

OS Giken Adjustable Cam Gears

OS Giken Twin plate Clutch

Bottom End Fully Lightened & Balanced

ARP Head Bolts

Trust Oil cooler kit


Exterior:

18" NISMO LM wheels med Kumho Ecsta Mx 265/35/18

TenzoR Aluwing

Carbonfiber mirrors

Paint in Limegreen Pearl

Carbon fiber bonnet

White Nismowinkers (repeaters) in front and fenders

Nismo bonnet lip

Bomex side skirts

Bomex Rear spoiler (diffuser)


Link to the mapping and Dyno measure:

Maxxtuning - www.maxxtuning.se


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

Som pics:


----------



## SkylineJimmy (Aug 23, 2004)

I almost forgot  The Mapping that was done by a really proffesional company named Maxxtuning, succeded to squeeze out a 556HP 622NM on the wheels. We ran the car on V-power and with 1.65 bar. We had about 500HP on the wheels with 1.3 bar. The curve looks really good according to my own thoughs. The KKK K24 Turbos did really impress me, too bad that they don´t like to be run on that high pressure if I want them to last. Maybe 1.2 bar on the street and closer to 1.5 bar on the strip or nightly races 

Please compare and discuss the curves to other "expensive" turbos. I would like to see what these are made of when it comes to driveability



Maxxtuning - www.maxxtuning.se


----------

